# Looking for New or Secondhand Eleaf Pico...



## WillieRoux (17/1/19)

Hi

Anyone selling?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (17/1/19)

Scares as hens teeth. See there is a new Pico X that has just been launched and from all the reviews I have seen Eleaf is likely busy with a refresh of the Pico range so newer models could be coming out in the near future.

This Pico X looks good, not much bigger than the orginal Pico 18650 Mod. A little fatter but still takes a 22mm RTA




You can get it from Vicking Vape
https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/colle...ith-melo-4-starter-kit?variant=15953260445790

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/19)

Hi @WillieRoux 
Why don't you make a thread in the Classifieds Wanted subforum ?

Also, let us know if you want us to move this thread to "Who has stock" so vendors can assist you if they have the products

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (17/1/19)

Very scarce indeed. 

Be careful for clones though, unless you're buying from somebody reputable. 

Saw a bunch of these in a China mall not too long ago and it made my blood boil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (18/1/19)

Keep an eye on www.vapeguy.co.za , @BumbleBee might get a few in the near future. The Pico X mod does look like it'll do the job though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (18/1/19)

GSM500 said:


> Keep an eye on www.vapeguy.co.za , @BumbleBee might get a few in the near future. The Pulse X mod does look like it'll do the job though.



@GSM500 I think you mean the Pico X, not Pulse X?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500 (18/1/19)

Hooked said:


> @GSM500 I think you mean the Pico X, not Pulse X?


Thanks for picking up that typo. Will fixit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (18/1/19)

@WillieRoux 

If you're looking for a new one I'm sure you'll find much info on the Internet.

If you're looking for a second-hand one, you need to be specific. Which Pico are you looking for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/1/19)

The Pico X is a great little device, lightweight yet durable. The rubber finish feels great in the hand and the ergonomics are top notch. Everything else is it's very much a Pico!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/19)

I have an Ipower if interested pm me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/1/19)

We have new Eleaf Picos. If you are still looking then let me know which colour you want and I will send you to the store closest to you

Reactions: Like 4


----------

